# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  Mobility Enhancement Robotic Wheelchair (MEBot), Human Engineering Research Laboratories, University of Pittsburgh, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Human Engineering Research Laboratories

herl.pitt.edu/research/pediatric-wheelchairs

----------


## Airicist

HERL MeBot

Jan 27, 2017




> The Human Engineering Research Laboratories introduces the Mobility Enhancement Robotic Wheelchair, or MEBot. MEBot tackles curbs, slopes, and other challenging terrains while keeping a level seat.

----------


## Airicist

HERL MEBot

Mar 14, 2018

----------


## Airicist

MEBot demo: simulating outdoor terrains

May 11, 2020




> The Mobility Enhancement Robotic Wheelchair (MEBot) tackles curbs and challenging terrains. The large center driving wheels can reposition themselves to simulate front-, mid-, or rear-wheel driving. The four smaller caster wheels move up and down freely and independently. 
> This video demonstrates how the seating self-leveling function allows the seat to stay level across all slopes and terrains.

----------

